# 3rd Annual Architects for Animals: Giving Shelter Exhibit



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

For three years now, some of New York’s most prestigious architects have been designing incredible winter shelters for NYC’s feral and outdoor cats to protect them from the winter winds.

Architects for Animals

Third Annual Architects for Animals: Giving Shelter Exhibit To Be Held January 10 in NYC ? hauspanther

I think a couple of them were cool! A few I dont think they understood ferals! But its great that this is going on and ferals are getting some needed PR


----------

